# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Конфигурация 1С Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0. Тема 2

## Илария

Очень нужна данная конфигурация, Киньте на мыло ekaterine@fromru.com. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## MaxiGun72

и мне тоже max@webmax72.ru 
За ранее большое спасибо.

----------


## kontf

Добрый день! Буду премного благодарен, если скинете ссылочку тоже на "Управление ИТ отделом 8" хоть на 2.1 хоть на 3.0
kflamye@gmail.com

----------


## zigna

и мне плиз iz100578@gmail.com

----------


## A.Moiseev

Доброго дня.  и мне можно a203@list.ru

----------


## Amigobux

Добрый вечер! Буду очень благодарен если скинете ссылку на конфигурацию Управление IT-отделом на bestears@mail.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## FRODOR67

Здравствуйте, киньте ссылку на frodor67@bk.ru Буду премного благодарен!

----------


## puple

и мне если не сложно на zver009@mail.ru

----------


## VooDOOPRO

Добрый день. Можно мне тоже))0 Спасибо. VooDOOPRO@mail.ru

----------


## garri13

если есть данная конфа, скиньте плиз на garri13@yandex.ru

----------


## asinelnikov

Присоединяюсь к пожеланию, а то есть только древняя 2.0 
wildkid@list.ru

----------


## КотВСметане

Если не трудно можно то же Управление IT-отделом 8. Garfildold@yandex.ru

----------


## MaxiGun72

Если не трудно и мне тоже. max@webmax72.ru

----------


## aleks-lit

aleks-lit@live.ru
заранее спасибо))

----------


## leopold-ui

а я , а как же я.. Бью челом. mail-ui@mail.ru

----------


## SZS

Буду крайне признателен. szs2@yandex.ru

----------


## Tisar

panarin.ant@gmail.com
заранее спасибо))

----------


## Ksingh

Буду крайне признателен. versafrik2@gmail.com

----------


## redeezko

redeezko@gmail.com
Спасибо тому, кто скинет)

----------


## abramchuk777

Добрый день
Очень нужна конфигурация Управление ИТ отделом 3.0 
Скиньте пожалуйста, если можете
abramchuk555@gmail.com

----------


## IIIRAIII

netstt77@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо !

----------


## abramchuk777

Добрый день.Скиньте пожалуйста конфигурацию. 
o.abramchuk@avd.com.ua

----------


## abramchuk777

Добрый день.Скиньте пожалуйста конфигурацию. 
o.abramchuk@avdrtade.com.ua

----------


## w1llko

Поделитесь редакцией 3.0 отученной. tosell@inbox.ru

----------


## _OVEN_

Добрый день.Скиньте пожалуйста конфигурацию. 
_oven_@ukr.net

----------


## yursam

Буду очень благодарен за ссылку на конфигурацию Управление IT-отделом 3.0 на syv@bk.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## shchk

Добрый день, если есть данная конфигурация, скиньте плиз на ironkx82@mail.ru

----------


## shchk

> Добрый день, если есть данная конфигурация, скиньте плиз на ironkx82@mail.ru


точнее -  ironkz82@mail.ru

----------


## ser-yoga

Здравствуйте, и мне тоже скиньте, пожалуйста на gsn.direct1@yandex.ru

----------


## GenryF

Здравствуйте, и мне пожалуйста. guud@mail.ru заранее спасибо

----------


## Zhendos2ox

Тоже хочется посмотреть на сие чудо, скинте если есть возможность на 6hcqrz65p52g@mail.ru Спасибо

----------


## бегемотик

Конфигурация 1С Управление IT отделом, редакция 3.0.34.0, 
Вроде все работает

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GkTh/1sTg26Etp

----------


## Santolege

Мне тоже эту конфигурацию вышлите. santolege@mail.ru

----------


## GenryF

кому нибудь удалось запустить? у меня выдает ошибку
*Скрытый текст*Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.8.2442)
Конфигурация: Управление IT-отделом 8, редакция 3.0 (3.0.34.0) (softonit.ru)
Copyright © ООО "Софтонит" (Барилко Виталий Викторович), 2013-2017. Все права защищены
(softonit.ru)
Режим: Файловый (без сжатия)
Приложение: Толстый клиент
Локализация: Информационная база: русский (Россия), Сеанс: русский (Россия)
Вариант интерфейса: Такси

Ошибки:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
04.09.2017 22:28:26
{ОбщийМодуль.ПользователиП  ереопределяемый.Модуль(155)}: Значение не является значением объектного типа (УстановитьСостав)
	НачальныеНастройки.Настро  киТакси.УстановитьСостав(  астройкиСостава);

----------


## бегемотик

Попробуйте с этой
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Eea/VxUBQ3yBZ

----------


## scanner72

> Конфигурация 1С Управление IT отделом, редакция 3.0.34.0, 
> Вроде все работает
> 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GkTh/1sTg26Etp


не работает урл, перезалейте пожалуйста
имеется в наличии версия 2.1 с рутрекера

----------


## GenryF

все работает, спасибо!

----------


## rafaelechka

ссылка нерабочая, поправьте !

----------


## бегемотик

> ссылка нерабочая, поправьте !


Попробуйте с этой
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Eea/VxUBQ3yBZ

----------


## бегемотик

> не работает урл, перезалейте пожалуйста
> имеется в наличии версия 2.1 с рутрекера


Попробуйте с этой
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Eea/VxUBQ3yBZ
хорошо бы 3.0.37 релиз где-то нарыть....

----------


## rafaelechka

> Попробуйте с этой
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Eea/VxUBQ3yBZ
> хорошо бы 3.0.37 релиз где-то нарыть....


спс, ссылка работает..)))

весь инет перерыл, 3-ю версию хрен найдёшь ))

----------


## бегемотик

> спс, ссылка работает..)))
> 
> весь инет перерыл, 3-ю версию хрен найдёшь ))


пожалуйста :)
Только в одном месте нашлась эта и то странная ... но вроде все работает...

----------


## Rustle

Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## maksud05

Скиньте плиз maksuddik@mail.ru

----------


## бегемотик

Управление IT-отделом редакция 3.0.38.2
Работает версия редакции
При запуске просит ввести название (любое) и версию редакции (СТАНДАРТ, ПРОФ, КОРП) - заполнять обязательно!!
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Frqb/QP2qGbv8u

----------


## бегемотик

> Управление IT-отделом редакция 3.0.38.2
> Работает версия редакции
> При запуске просит ввести название (любое) и версию редакции (СТАНДАРТ, ПРОФ, КОРП) - заполнять обязательно!!
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Frqb/QP2qGbv8u


Ссылка битая, вот живая
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9FkS/v2z2cNwxq

----------


## gambrinus

По моему седьмая версия была по проще

----------


## Pikabu

При попытке создания документа оприходовать товар выдается сообщение об ошибке.
В этой версии: Управление IT-отделом редакция 3.0.38.2

----------


## Pikabu

> При попытке создания документа оприходовать товар выдается сообщение об ошибке.
> В этой версии: Управление IT-отделом редакция 3.0.38.2


Вот подробнее ошибка

----------


## Pikabu

{ОбщийМодуль.УправлениеITОт  делом8УФПовтИсп.Модуль(267)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (ОсновнаяКомиссия)
	Запрос.УстановитьПараметр(  "Настройка"   , ПланыВидовХарактеристик.Н  стройкиПользователей[Настройка]);

----------


## бегемотик

> {ОбщийМодуль.УправлениеITОт  делом8УФПовтИсп.Модуль(267)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (ОсновнаяКомиссия)
> 	Запрос.УстановитьПараметр(  "Настройка"   , ПланыВидовХарактеристик.Н  стройкиПользователей[Настройка]);




Исправлена
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9g56/1ctxZPBgM

----------


## бегемотик

Исправлено, и исправлена при обновлении
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9g56/1ctxZPBgM

----------


## AlexSH1977

И мне если не сложно на san-2002@mail.ru

----------


## intercinema

И мне если не сложно на intercinema@ya.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## Иванище

И мне если не сложно на omaxxx@mail.ru. Огромное человеческое С П А С И Б О.

----------


## бегемотик

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9g56/1ctxZPBgM

----------


## ERserver

Просит вбить ключь. Что делать?

----------


## GenryF

При запуске просит ввести название (любое) и версию редакции (СТАНДАРТ, ПРОФ, КОРП) - заполнять обязательно!!

----------


## MrDemo

Да любой вбей она будет работать ПРОФ

----------


## Sinhrofazotron

а есть мануал? (а то справка не отображается)

----------


## GenryF

> а есть мануал? (а то справка не отображается)


да вот на сайте производителя https://softonit.ru/FAQ/courses/?COURSE_ID=1&INDEX=Y

----------


## бегемотик

> Да любой вбей она будет работать ПРОФ


Вбиваете КОРП, открываете настройки, отмечаете нужные пункты, при других версиях некоторые пункты будут закрыты.

----------


## Иванище

Скажите пожалуйста! а у вас есть обновление от 26.10.2017 релиз 3.0.39.1

----------


## tromb_74

у меня сейчас установлена конфигурация 3.0.19.7  есть у кого нибудь обновления до текущей версии Управление ИТ отделом 8.3.38.2? если можно то отправьте на адрес tromb_74@mail.ru

----------


## tankdanil

кто обновлялся с 2.1.6.5 до 8.3.38.2 или ранней версии? скиньте обновления пожалуйста) tank-danil@yandex.ru

----------


## tankdanil

кто обновлялся с 2.1.6.5 до 8.3.38.2 или ранней версии? скиньте обновления пожалуйста)tank-danil@yandex.ru .Кто-нибудь выгружал данные из 2.1.6.5 в 8.3.38.2?

----------


## xxx494

Пожалуйста и мне, спасибо вам огромное dyv78@bk.ru

----------


## xxx494

> Пожалуйста и мне, спасибо вам огромное dyv78@bk.ru


Прошу прощения, случайно отправил, но не нашел как удалить сообщение. Сообщение не актуально.

----------


## Casek

Скиньте пожалуйста, ну очень надо Casek2016@mail.ru.    заранее благодарен

----------


## Bullet76254

Скиньте, пожалуйста,на rxxrm54@gmail.com

----------


## Ekopus

Столько просьб скиньте на мыло, кому нибудь скидывали? И зачем на мыло, если можно ссылку в сообщении прислать?

----------


## introduce

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста последней версией конфы, очень нужноgenasisadmina80@mail.ru.Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Alex_75

Если не затруднит, скиньте ссылку на почту iodmin@yandex.ru

----------


## MrShadow

Просьба скинуть сообщением или на мыло. Так же очень нужно.
ekryuchkov@hotmail.com

----------


## CaptainZolch

так же буду благодарен за ссылочку на конфу

----------


## grinef

Зеркало того, что до этого выкладывали на Облако Мейл https://yadi.sk/d/yHhwnG0w3QnQeJ
Это "Управление IT-отделом 8, редакция 3.0 (3.0.34.0)"
Не знаю, как у других, но у меня изменить ни один параметр в Настройке параметров учета. Не ставятся галки, не вводится текст в поля. Кнопки ОК, Применить, Закрыть неактивны.
Также периодически вылетают системные ошбки в процессе работы. Возможно у меня версия платформы не соответствует.

В общем, у кого есть версия новее, дайте пожалуйста.

----------


## бегемотик

> Зеркало того, что до этого выкладывали на Облако Мейл https://yadi.sk/d/yHhwnG0w3QnQeJ
> Это "Управление IT-отделом 8, редакция 3.0 (3.0.34.0)"
> Не знаю, как у других, но у меня изменить ни один параметр в Настройке параметров учета. Не ставятся галки, не вводится текст в поля. Кнопки ОК, Применить, Закрыть неактивны.
> Также периодически вылетают системные ошбки в процессе работы. Возможно у меня версия платформы не соответствует.
> 
> В общем, у кого есть версия новее, дайте пожалуйста.





https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9g56/1ctxZPBgM
Версия 38.2, новее нет
При запуске просит ввести название (любое) и версию редакции (СТАНДАРТ, ПРОФ, КОРП) - заполнять обязательно!!
Вложение 1764
Вбиваете КОРП, открываете настройки, отмечаете нужные пункты, при других версиях некоторые пункты будут закрыты.

----------


## introduce

Можете перезалить, ссылка не работает

----------


## бегемотик

> Можете перезалить, ссылка не работает


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/N8ap/yiTXHaAT6

----------


## user3.0

не могли бы вы отправить и мне тоже эту конфу

----------


## user3.0

> не могли бы вы отправить и мне тоже эту конфу


мое мыло su2487@yandex.ru

----------


## grinef

> не могли бы вы отправить и мне тоже эту конфу


Вы серьезно? -)

Ссылку же дали https://cloud.mail.ru/public/N8ap/yiTXHaAT6

----------


## you2next

Спасибо!!!

----------


## TigerHeart

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9g56/1ctxZPBgM
> Версия 38.2, новее нет
> При запуске просит ввести название (любое) и версию редакции (СТАНДАРТ, ПРОФ, КОРП) - заполнять обязательно!!
> Вложение 1764
> Вбиваете КОРП, открываете настройки, отмечаете нужные пункты, при других версиях некоторые пункты будут закрыты.


08.12.17 появилась версия 40.0 !
https://softonit.ru/company/news/upduit-3-0-40-0/

----------


## Sunderland

Обновите, пожалуйста, ссылку. Эта не работает

----------


## ElfDRK1

Пожалуйста киньте на 784080@bk.ru конфу ...

----------


## grinef

> Обновите, пожалуйста, ссылку. Эта не работает


38-я версия https://yadi.sk/d/Tr4mtYC_3Rg4n3

----------


## grinef

> Обновите, пожалуйста, ссылку. Эта не работает


38-я версия https://yadi.sk/d/Tr4mtYC_3Rg4n3

----------


## lkekc

Здравствуйте, киньте пожалуйста ссылку на support@itprofi.pro Буду премного благодарен!

----------


## chechelnitskiy

Друзья, а новее нет? Спасибо!

----------


## stasone1992

Очень нужна, скиньте sergachovstas@yandex.ru

----------


## FARAON888

Добрый день
Очень нужна конфигурация Управление ИТ отделом 3.0 !!! Скиньте ссылку на boldin-1991@list.ru

----------


## chechelnitskiy

Очень нужна конфигурация Управление ИТ отделом 3.0 !!! Скиньте ссылку на chechelnitskiy@mail.ru

Спасибо!

----------


## chechelnitskiy

Очень нужна конфигурация Управление ИТ отделом 3.0 !!! Скиньте ссылку на chechelnitskiy@mail.ru

Спасибо!

----------


## djedik

Добрый вечер и мне пожалуйста 
djedik@me.com

----------


## djedik

Добрый вечер и мне пожалуйста 
djedik@me.com

----------


## ХЕРой

Приветствую!
если можно, то мне тоже sukhanovai@mail.ru

----------


## FireWall

Добрый день

киньте плиз Makcimka@mail.ru

----------


## novour.com

народ, вы чего?! Ссылка выше... Вот хочу поюзать, поглядеть как работает и что это такое вообще

----------


## MaxNet

скиньте пожалуйста на mxtmn87@gmail.com

----------


## berni-77

Добрый вечер! Если возможно, пришлите пожалуйста Конфигурация 1С Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0 на berni-77@mail.ru
Спасибо!!!

----------


## lv1974

Здравствуйте, киньте ссылку на leks1974@mail.ru Буду премного благодарен!

----------


## libertas.pan

скиньте пожалуйста на libertas.pan@gmail.com

----------


## intercinema

Здравствуйте, киньте ссылку intercinema@ya.ru Буду премного благодарен!

----------


## Алексей_74

Добрый день! Если можно киньте версию 3.0.40 или новее на почту fazan100500@gmail.com. Спасибо!!!!

----------


## s_n_a_y

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста    tatmakk@yandex.ru

----------


## mcintow

Добрый день,
Если можно и мне скиньте пожалуйста: Jdu-na@yandex.ru

----------


## AlexSH1977

Добрый день,
Если можно и мне скиньте пожалуйста: san-2002@mail.ru

----------


## intercinema

https://yadi.sk/d/RDspEcBV3Tr98J  Версия 38.2
При запуске просит ввести название (любое) и версию редакции (СТАНДАРТ, ПРОФ, КОРП) - заполнять обязательно!!
Нажмите на изображение для увеличения
Вложение 1841
Вбиваете КОРП, открываете настройки, отмечаете нужные пункты, при других версиях некоторые пункты будут закрыты.

----------


## intercinema

https://yadi.sk/d/RDspEcBV3Tr98J  Версия 38.2
При запуске просит ввести название (любое) и версию редакции (СТАНДАРТ, ПРОФ, КОРП) - заполнять обязательно!!
Нажмите на изображение для увеличения
Вложение 1841
Вбиваете КОРП, открываете настройки, отмечаете нужные пункты, при других версиях некоторые пункты будут закрыты.

----------


## NikSHMEL

Доброго времени суток. Прошу так же скинуть ссылку и на мою почту nikshmel@gmail.com

----------


## denger8088

Добрый вечер! Присоединяюсь к многочисленным просьбам kovalev8088@mail.ru

----------


## semenovec

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста конфигурацией  - semenovec@gmail.com

----------


## Gearin

Просьба поделится конфигурацией на andrey.kuharuk@gmail.com заранее благодарен!

----------


## Ира_1991

будь-те добры поделитесь конфигурацией. Спасибо!
iramazur1991@gmail.com

----------


## denger8088

Ребята поделились с кем не будь!!!!

----------


## nectop

присоединяюсь к просьбе. Заранее спасибо. alexnad@mail.ru

----------


## TigerHeart

Мне кажется, что пора уже просто *банить* всех, кто просит прислать ссылку на почту !!!
Слепые, что-ли ??? Или тупые ???
Ссылка на 38-ю версию уже 5 раз выложена !!!!!
40-й версии ещё ни у кого нет !
Зачем флудить в теме своими е-мейл адресами ? Уже 3 страницы сплошных адресов !!!

PS. Простите за эмоции... (((

----------


## TigerHeart

Мне кажется, что пора уже просто *банить* всех, кто просит прислать ссылку на почту !!!
Слепые, что-ли ??? Или тупые ???
Ссылка на 38-ю версию уже 5 раз выложена !!!!! А 40-й версии ещё ни у кого нет !
Что не понятно ? :mad:
Зачем флудить в теме своими е-мейл адресами ? Уже 3 страницы сплошных адресов !!!

PS. Простите за эмоции... :blush:

----------


## Casek

Зачем по 2 раза писать про свои негодования??? Не флуди. 
Скиньте на ящик: Tadam-Tadam@gmail.com    ))))))))))

----------


## TigerHeart

> Зачем по 2 раза писать про свои негодования??? Не флуди. 
> Скиньте на ящик: Tadam-Tadam@gmail.com    ))))))))))


Что-то на сайте заглючило. Я нажал "Предварительный просмотр", а оно почему-то запостило недописанное сообщение...
Никто вам ничего скидывать не будет ! Забудьте !

----------


## Casek

> Что-то на сайте заглючило. Я нажал "Предварительный просмотр", а оно почему-то запостило недописанное сообщение...
> Никто вам ничего скидывать не будет ! Забудьте !


А жаль, но я всё равно буду ждать, может кто скинет на почту, кстати вот она: Tadam-Tadam@gmail.com

----------


## axxxolotl

Дорогой ты человечище!!!!!!!!!
Огромаднейшее тебе спасибо!!!!!!
2 года за этой конфигурацией охотился :good::drinks::dance:

----------


## Nimda901

Уважаемые, чем тут просить конфу, лучше записаться в складчину тут -> https://skladchik.com/threads/1%D0%A...%D0%BC.183224/ и купим уже последнюю версию с последующими обновлениями.

----------


## zep

Поддерживаю.

----------


## butcher34608

Поделюсь.
Версия 3.0.41.2
https://yadi.sk/d/X-GPiepe3WoHVf

----------


## ElfDRK1

О, тема ... отученная?

----------


## Casek

[QUOTE=butcher34608;501837]Поделюсь.

Вислоухий, а как быть с настройками параметров учета?????????? Совершенно не работает

----------


## butcher34608

Есть у кого версия 3.0.32.8 ??? В частности CF

----------


## Джамшут007

немогу зайти в параметры учета!! что делать?

----------


## Джамшут007

Все, разобрался, спасибо!

----------


## Casek

> Все, разобрался, спасибо!


Скиньте на почту инструкцию по решению сложившейся проблемы Tadam-Tadam@gmail.com

----------


## Casek

Спасибо

----------


## GenryF

Что сделали?

----------


## GenryF

> Все, разобрался, спасибо!


Что сделали?

----------


## zep

Незнаю верно я зделал или нет но помогло
В конфигурации меняем функцию по пути
Общие/Общие модули/ЗащитаСервер

Функция редакцияконфигурации() Экспорт
xe966ab91464f4abeb486cf6cd776f118 = xf42c032bf56a48ec93a997202092d42f(); 
xbad0b81eb9e74dbead39738457258a6d = перечисления[xe966ab91464f4abeb486cf6cd776f118];
x329cbf49771149439b7763d16983b06b = нстр("ru = 'Редакция: %1'");
x6b40c61626a84040aefd881c33dfb40f = ВРег(получитьконстанту("Ре  истрационныеДанные"));
Для каждого x2252107846244ff3b5422b399eec85e4 Из xbad0b81eb9e74dbead39738457258a6d Цикл 
	Если стрнайти(x6b40c61626a84040aefd881c33dfb40f  , ВРег(стршаблон(x329cbf49771149439b776  3d16983b06b, Строка(x2252107846244ff3b5422b399eec85e4)))) > 0 Тогда
		Возврат x2252107846244ff3b5422b399eec85e4;
	КонецЕсли;
КонецЦикла; 
Возврат xbad0b81eb9e74dbead39738457258a6d.корп; 
КонецФункции 

НА

Функция РедакцияКонфигурации() Экспорт

	УстановитьПривилегированн  ыйРежим(Истина);

	 Возврат Константы.КодАктивации.Пол  учить(); 



КонецФункции

----------


## zep

Незнаю верно я зделал или нет, но мне помогло.
В конфигурации меняем функцию по пути
Общие/Общие модули/ЗащитаСервер

Функция редакцияконфигурации() Экспорт
xe966ab91464f4abeb486cf6cd776f118 = xf42c032bf56a48ec93a997202092d42f(); 
xbad0b81eb9e74dbead39738457258a6d = перечисления[xe966ab91464f4abeb486cf6cd776f118];
x329cbf49771149439b7763d16983b06b = нстр("ru = 'Редакция: %1'");
x6b40c61626a84040aefd881c33dfb40f = ВРег(получитьконстанту("Ре  истрационныеДанные"));
Для каждого x2252107846244ff3b5422b399eec85e4 Из xbad0b81eb9e74dbead39738457258a6d Цикл 
	Если стрнайти(x6b40c61626a84040aefd881c33dfb40f  , ВРег(стршаблон(x329cbf49771149439b776  3d16983b06b, Строка(x2252107846244ff3b5422b399eec85e4)))) > 0 Тогда
		Возврат x2252107846244ff3b5422b399eec85e4;
	КонецЕсли;
КонецЦикла; 
Возврат xbad0b81eb9e74dbead39738457258a6d.корп; 
КонецФункции 

НА

Функция РедакцияКонфигурации() Экспорт

	УстановитьПривилегированн  ыйРежим(Истина);

	 Возврат Константы.КодАктивации.Пол  учить(); 



КонецФункции

----------


## zep

сообщение не полностью
В общем меняем функцию Функция редакцияконфигурации() Экспорт
на эту
Функция РедакцияКонфигурации() Экспорт

	УстановитьПривилегированн  ыйРежим(Истина);

	 Возврат Константы.КодАктивации.Пол  учить(); 



КонецФункции

----------


## русс

А кто нибудь смотрел данный продукт http://www.tunesoft.ru/ вроде все тоже самое, но есть загрузка данных из exel и т.п. таблиц, хотелось бы узнать экспертное мнение) т.к. у меня больше 2,5 к наименований с инвентарниками и серийниками, и очень уж не хотелось делать все ручками)

----------


## IRBISIK73

Есть у кого обновления?

----------


## BaryVetaL

Да, есть.

----------


## IRBISIK73

Можно cсылочку или на почту отправить irbisik73@gmail.com

----------


## SDiablo

И мне можно на почту обновление отученное 223840@hotmail.com. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## SDiablo

> Все, разобрался, спасибо!


А как разобрался ?

----------


## Casek

> А как разобрался ?


Блестяще:)

----------


## SDiablo

> Блестяще:)


Эт я понял :)
Хотелось бы подробностей...

----------


## MapaT

> Да, есть.


Будьте добры, заранее благодарен. (mors119@inbox.ru)

----------


## MapaT

> Да, есть.


Будьте добры, заранее благодарен. (mors119@inbox.ru)

----------


## RevoUA

И мне можно на почту  gora.yaroslav@gmail.com. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## TigerHeart

> Поделюсь.
> Версия 3.0.41.2
> https://yadi.sk/d/X-GPiepe3WoHVf





> Ссылка заблокирована
> На этот файл поступила жалоба, доступ к нему заблокирован


(((((

----------


## intercinema

Добрый день! Если можно киньте версию 3.0.43.6 на почту intercinema@ya.ru. Спасибо!!!!

----------


## Abalkin

День добрый. Уважаемые, если у кого-то есть версия, выше 3.0.38, поделитесь, пожалуйста abalkin.lv@gmail.com. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## JagO-3a

> Да, есть.


И со мной поделитесь, пожалуйста, будьте так добры - jago-3a@bk.ru. Заранее, большое спасибо!

----------


## Falcon174

Здравствуйте.

Есть у кого версия старше 41.2 можно на почту 2144445@bk.ru

----------


## Falcon174

Здравствуйте.

Есть у кого версия старше 41.2 можно на почту 2144445@bk.ru

----------


## kam46

Привет,
поделитесь пожалуйста конфой shikpit@mail.ru :)

----------


## kam46

Привет,
поделитесь пожалуйста конфой shikpit@mail.ru :)

----------


## intercinema

Уважаемые!
Скачиваем все версии отученные тут http://www.unibytes.com/folder/bTGeUsywvy8B
На момент написания последняя версия 3.0.43.6

----------


## pintus

Это редакция какая? ПРОФ?

----------


## pintus

> Уважаемые!
> Скачиваем все версии отученные тут http://www.unibytes.com/folder/bTGeUsywvy8B
> На момент написания последняя версия 3.0.43.6


Это редакция какая? ПРОФ?

----------


## shdm2012

Поделитесь пожалуйста:) shdm2012@gmail.com Заранее спасибо!

----------


## yuzevf

п поделитесь и со мной yuzevf@gmail.com

----------


## niger113

поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой zero1010@mail.ru

----------


## Nikolas_Savran

Привет, ссылки заблокированы http://www.unibytes.com/folder/bTGeUsywvy8B https://cloud.mail.ru/public/N8ap/yiTXHaAT6
Можно обновить ruzaxoku@l0real.net :)

----------


## Nikolas_Savran

Привет, ссылки заблокированы http://www.unibytes.com/folder/bTGeUsywvy8B https://cloud.mail.ru/public/N8ap/yiTXHaAT6
Можно обновить ruzaxoku@l0real.net :)

----------


## Casek

> Можно обновить :)


Жми F5 :)

----------


## butcher34608

> (((((


https://yadi.sk/d/rRzr3Rfp3ZitgH

На 14 странице решение проблемы.

----------


## goodman1944

Как быть? Есть версия 3.0.38.2, которую нужно обновить на 3.0.43.6
Я так понимаю, сначала нужно 3.0.38.2 обновить до 3.0.40.0, а уж потом до 3.0.43.6?

----------


## goodman1944

Как быть? Есть версия 3.0.38.2, которую нужно обновить на 3.0.43.6
Я так понимаю, сначала нужно 3.0.38.2 обновить до 3.0.40.0, а уж потом до 3.0.43.6?

----------


## novour.com

Братцы. 
Респект и уважуха всем вам, кто раскопал и поделился.
буду пробовать.

----------


## butcher34608

> Как быть? Есть версия 3.0.38.2, которую нужно обновить на 3.0.43.6
> Я так понимаю, сначала нужно 3.0.38.2 обновить до 3.0.40.0, а уж потом до 3.0.43.6?


такая же проблема была.
Перенес в новую пустую БД через конвертацию.

----------


## novour.com

Братцы. 
Респект и уважуха всем вам, кто раскопал и поделился.
буду пробовать.

----------


## novour.com

Господа.
А что делать вот с такой ошибкой?
Вложение 1912

----------


## novour.com

В общем. развернул на другом компе, с 7-кой, подсунусь cf-ник и все взлетело.
Спасибо френды

----------


## novour.com

В общем. развернул на другом компе, с 7-кой, подсунусь cf-ник и все взлетело.
Спасибо френды

----------


## goodman1944

Люди, поделитесь обновлением 3.0.40.0, очень прошу

----------


## MapaT

> Люди, поделитесь обновлением 3.0.40.0, очень прошу


Если нашел, поделись, пожалуйста mors119@inbox.ru

----------


## MapaT

> такая же проблема была.
> Перенес в новую пустую БД через конвертацию.


подскажи, пожалуйста, как)

----------


## Alexandr.kv

Кто знает, как поставить наблюдателя в упрощенной форме?

----------


## zhake27

здраствуйте! если есть  конфа скинте мне тоже zhake.06@mail.ru

----------


## vitaliiNi

доброго дня ! у кого есть возможность скиньте конфу на почту 18carat@list.ru

----------


## MamZhan

Здравствуйте! У кого есть возможность отправьте пожалуйста на почту oblscd@mail.ru

----------


## GOYsa

Привет! Нужно делать инвертаризацию :(
 Поделитесь ПЖЛ ссылочкой goya@ua.fm

----------


## TigerHeart

К сожалению, эта конфигурация может работать *только* на территории России. В других странах СНГ конфигурация неработоспособна - она просто не понимает реквизиты юр.лиц других стран, поскольку очень жёстко заточена только под Россию. (((

----------


## geryon

Здравствуйте! 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией. serggsl@mail.ru

----------


## Оксана_Л

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста последнюю конфигурацию "Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0" на почту oksana-log84@yandex.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## masterservice

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией. masterservice1c@gmail.com

----------


## v_clim

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, последней версией. bab2010@ukr.net

----------


## Tisar

Здравствуйте

Отправьте пожалуйста следующие обновления (нужны именно обновления, полный установщик не обязателен):
3.0.42.3
3.0.43.6
3.0.44.2
3.0.45.1

Почта: panain.ant@gmail.com

Спасибо

----------


## usn2

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, последней версией. usn2@mail.ru

----------


## chingis.quiz

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, конфигурацией! )) chingis.quiz@gmail.com

----------


## klipok

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые форумчане, поделитесь пожалуйста Сабжем, заранее благодарен!!! 

efirefir1@mail.ru

----------


## Васюка2

Всем привет!
Поделитесь кому не жалко хочу поюзать)
a.adiyatullin@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## игорь222

Добрый день!
огромная просьба поделиться обновлениями начиная с 3.0.40.0 
khimichev@list.ru

Спасибо!

----------


## lavkz

Добрый день. Есть у кого нибудь нормальная рабочая конфигурация.

----------


## Pikabu

Давненько Бегемотик не делился годнотой.) Хотелось бы правильновзломаную базу.

----------


## бегемотик

Версия 3.0.45.1 
Правильная
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AVNe/FnrWrXf4Y

----------

Mitia78 (26.09.2022)

----------


## a84kit

Ребята подскажите у всех такая проблемам, не отрабатывают регламентные и фоновые задания по отправке и получению почты и SMS? Если запускать в ручную то все отправляет и получает.

----------


## zune

> Версия 3.0.45.1 
> Правильная
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AVNe/FnrWrXf4Y


а как отучить от активации?

----------


## Pikabu

Пробовал вводить ПРОФ?

----------


## zune

> Пробовал вводить ПРОФ?


Активировал, только теперь ошибка при добавлении чего либо.

*Скрытый текст*Вложение 1967

----------


## goodman1944

> Активировал, только теперь ошибка при добавлении чего либо.
> 
> *Скрытый текст*Вложение 1967


То же самое

----------


## goodman1944

> То же самое


Файл годный. Нужно правильно было обновить

----------


## MurkaMurlo

Запусти в режиме конфигуратор, запусти отладку, нажми на любую кнопку где вылазит ошибка, вылезет ошибка нажми подробно, выбери Конфигуратор, найди текст: 

```
Форма.НадписьАвтор = ЗащитаСервер.ОбновитьНадписьАвтор(ДокументОбъект.Ссылка);
```

 - удали строку полностью, обнови конфигурацию и будет тебе счастье.

----------


## zune

Вышло обновление 3.1. Выложите пожалуйста!

----------


## DEVASTATORS

У меня требует ключ активации (

----------


## DEVASTATORS

> Версия 3.0.45.1 
> Правильная
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AVNe/FnrWrXf4Y


У меня требует ключ активации (

----------


## DEVASTATORS

Здравствуйте

Отправьте пожалуйста следующие обновления (нужны именно обновления, полный установщик не обязателен):
3.0.42.3
3.0.43.6
3.0.44.2
3.0.45.1

Почта: djdestefanoo@gmail.com

Спасибо

----------


## AleXiN7777

ребят, есть конфа без активации у кого нибудь? .. скиньте плиз

Почта: alexin7777@mail.ru

Спасибо

----------


## novour.com

Народ.
Подскажите.
Есть такая штука как ITIL, но версии я встречал только ITILCorp_1.1.15.1
Для не ведущих, кто знает, разъясните. Всем отличия "Управление IT отделом" от ITIL?

----------


## novour.com

> Вышло обновление 3.1. Выложите пожалуйста!


Все что я нашел, требует сервер лицензирования. Активировать не получается

----------


## cooper30

и мне плиз cooper30@mail.ru

----------


## бегемотик

Конфигурация 3.1.0.4
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2HnR/iDa5MBqLa
Принцип активации такой же
Конфигурация на тест, вроде все работает, но проверять надо

----------


## maxxboxx

Здравствуйте

Отправьте пожалуйста отученную версию 3.0.42.3 
почта maxxbox@yandex.ru
спасибо!

----------


## vdm2004

добрый день. Может кто сталкивался Управление IT-отделом", релиз 3.1.2.1 от 09.04.2019, делаем документ перемещение, проводим а на новое место хранение ничего не попадает. Может кто сталкивался?

----------


## gus010

Если не затруднит, то и *мне* пожалуйста :blush:

----------


## laa83

если есть данная конфа, скиньте плиз на laa83@mail.ru

----------


## LancorD

Уважаемый бегемотик, хотелось бы 3.1.2.1 с личным кабинетом. Буду осень блаходарен...:good:

----------


## chechelnitskiy

> Уважаемый бегемотик, хотелось бы 3.1.2.1 с личным кабинетом. Буду осень блаходарен...:good:


И мне тоже....

----------


## Daemon-t

И мне если можно Pavel.Shcherbyna@gmail.com

----------


## ИльяФримен

Добрый день. Можно мне тоже на protub-n@mail.ru

----------


## Daemon-t

Всем привет! 
Люди - можете сильно не напрягатся, НИКТО - НИКОМУ - НИЧЕГО не присылает! 
Бесполезная тема!

----------

chechelnitskiy (13.09.2019), gus010 (26.01.2020)

----------


## beniamin91

Друзья какая у вас последняя отученная версия?
Я на трекерах нашел 3,1,2,1 , но многое из функционала не работает или работает не корректно. (Создание заданий, Создание заданий из почтового ящика, Предварительный просмотр задания и т.д, Удаление объектов)

Если есть исправленная версия поделитесь пожалуйста beniamin91@outlook.com

Если у вас то же самые проблемы, давайте сгруппируемся и исправим ошибки сами.
Я сам немножко разбираюсь в программировании 1С. Если у кого то есть лицензионная версия или какие то наработки, думаю сможем посмотреть и сделать нормальный патч.

Отзовитесь кто ЗА! буду ждать.

----------


## Yuryus

Добрый день.
Коллеги, может все переместимся в ветку 
Там и обновления и более актуальная информация.

----------

Slide33 (20.05.2020)

----------


## Kinir

Добрый день. Можно мне тоже конфу. Спасибо))) kinir93@bk.ru

----------


## Slide33

Будьте здравы братья!!!

Хочу пощупать конфигурацию 1С: Управление IT-отделом, если у кого есть, прошу скинуть на slide33@mail.ru.
Буду при много благодарен.

----------


## Slide33

Ой, спасибо огромное, добрый друг. Сразу не увидел сообщения.

----------


## Миржан

Добрый день!
нужна данная конфигурация, admin@bqo.kz  спасибо

----------


## Rurouny

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0 st.solid@gmail.com

----------


## color48

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста Управление IT отделом 8 редакция 3.0 alecsandr_67@mail.ru

----------


## pitOOf

Добрый день, поделитесь Управление ИТ отделом 8 редакция 3.x pitoof@gmail.com

----------


## IMPERATOR777

Добрый день. Кто может сказать  куда делись все ветки про 1С (Платформа, конфигурации)???

----------


## Talllin

И у меня тот же вопрос. Что произошло с веткой 1С?

----------


## zgbgr

> И у меня тот же вопрос. Что произошло с веткой 1С?


думаю, 1Совцы до давили администрацию... и закрыли раздел
нашел даже ссылки  и все удалено.. то тут закрыто все.

----------


## monja

Добрый день, поделитесь Управление ИТ отделом 8 редакция 3.x monjak@mail.ru

----------

